# Very interesting



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*I saw this on Facebook, so it must be true.*

*36 - have been accused of spousal abuse
**7- have been arrested for fraud
**19- have been accused of writing bad checks
117- have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses
3- have done time for assault
**71-* *Cannot get a credit card due to bad credit
**14 - have been arrested on drug-related Charges
8- have been arrested! For shoplifting*
*21- **currently are defendants in lawsuits,*
*And*
*84- **have been arrested for drunk driving*
*In the last year** !

Can you guess which organization this is?*

*Is it the NBA Or NFL?
**It's Neither
*​ *it's the 535 members of the
United States Congress
**

The same group of Idiots that crank out
Hundreds of new laws each Year
Designed to keep the rest of us in line.*​
*Remember, most of them are up for election this year!!!*


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't spend too much time on Google but it looks like based on the arrest records for 535 people in the general population of the US there should have been only 3 drunk driving arrests among the members of the US House of Representatives. 84 puts them way way above the national average. Gee, this helps explain a lot.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/congress.asp

Nope--debunked, almost 20 year old propaganda still hangin around

This is like something my dad would forward to me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too political, sorry.


----------

